# Visitor driving in Portugal



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

During a web search I came across this, is it true?

"Many people don’t realise that, with the exception of hired vehicles, it's against the law to drive a Portuguese registered vehicle without having registered your licence with the Portuguese authorities. So, if you're visiting friends or family who own a car, their insurance may allow you to drive, but the law doesn’t. http://meravista.com/en/blogentry/driving-algarve-part-4-driving-licences "

I have a Poprtuguese car which will be driven during holiday periods by me and my family. I have never registered my UK licence with Portuguese authorities.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you're a registered resident in Portugal then you need to register your UK licence here or swap to a PT licence but if here on holiday/not registered as a resident then you can drive on your UK licence.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks, thats what I understood to be the 'law' until I came across the info I gave in my post. My question is which is actually correct? Guess I'll have to check with Police on my next visit.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn't waste your time CB as no two officers will give you the same answer. Even different IMT offices interpret the rules differently. In my case, three people in the Coimbra office of IMT gave me three different answers.

The next time you are over, it will cost you nothing but your time to go into your local IMT office and register your UK licence with them. Then you're covered either way.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

This particular subject was discussed nearly three years ago on another forum. Since the source of this information seems to be an article on an estate agent's website with no authoritative source quoted, I can't take it too seriously.

The same article also claims "If you spend more than 90 days a year in Portugal, the law considers you a resident, regardless of whether or not you've registered your residency.", which clearly is incorrect.

The article is titled "Driving in the Algarve". Maybe this doesn't apply elsewhere in Portugal?


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, all helpful.
As an aside the guy who sold me the car is a Traffic cop, usual beat is N125, A22.
When not on duty he acts as salesman for second hand car outlet in Guia.
We keep in touch so I'll ask him, but will also register my licence.
My main concern was the legality of other members of my family driving my car when I am not in Portugal. I have sent a question to my car insurance to confirm their view and all is legal.
regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In most (but not all) cases, it's the car that's insured not individual drivers.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes I understand that but IF it were true that regular users of a car which is not hired and does not belong to them, need to register their licence then I am concerned that in the case of a seriouis accident the insurance company could refuse to pay out. You may be aware that in the UK insurance companies find any 'excuse' not to pay out.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I have no experience of registering (or exchanging) a licence in Portugal but would I be correct in assuming that the processes would involve the licence holder requiring their own NIF? If not, is a registered (but not exchanged) licence allocated a new unique Portuguese licence number linked to the foreign licence?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

RichardHenshall said:


> I have no experience of registering (or exchanging) a licence in Portugal but would I be correct in assuming that the processes would involve the licence holder requiring their own NIF? If not, is a registered (but not exchanged) licence allocated a new unique Portuguese licence number linked to the foreign licence?


I don't remember giving my NIF, but it was a few years ago now and the old grey cells aren't what they used to be! 

One thing that I am certain of though, is that there is no unique licence number allocated, so no link to the foreign licence in that way. They take a photocopy of the foreign licence, which is then handed back together with a document proving that you have registered your licence with them. 

I've just checked my registration and it states my:

UK driving licence details

PT address

The expiry date of the registration which coincides with the next renewal date of my UK licence. 

Then a note to say that the registration document should be carried in the vehicle whenever I'm driving. 

If I gave a NIF at the time it, is not shown on the registration.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for that. I was wondering (a) how they 'filed' their copy of your licence and how they'd locate it again if required and (b) whether it would be possible to state that the absence of a NIF would prevent registration of a licence.

I imagine there would be many visitors/tourists who would have reason to drive a Portuguese car (that isn't hired) but would have no reason to need a NIF.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You make a couple of good points Richard.

Regarding the filing, I see that they have stated my driving licence to be number GB- followed by my UK licence number. Maybe they file under country and then alphabetically?

As far as the NIF is concerned, reading from the UK Gov website, it would not appear necessary. All that is required is:

 Your residence Certificate (issued by the Town Hall)
 Your original and a photocopy of your driving license
 Your passport

This is the link to that website :

https://bit.ly/2jimuwi

From previous threads, we know that CasaBranca wants family members to have use of his PT registered car when they come on holiday. If it is true that non - residents are not allowed to drive PT registered cars other than hire cars, the residency requirement will be a problem for them.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

While it's a (UK) Government source it's still misleading - it states the requirement is to register the licence within 60 days of _arrival_ but we all know it's only obligatory to register residence after ~90 days.

But the requirement to register residence to allow registration of a driving licence would seem to prove that a non-resident (or an as yet unregistered resident?) need not register a licence to drive a Portuguese car.

If a Portuguese Government source could be found, I suspect this would answer the original question immediately. I've only found info about exchanging licences on the IMT website.

I can imagine that some private vehicle insurance policies might restrict coverage to Portuguese residents, though. Maybe that's where the idea comes from?


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks for all the 'research', from my limited experience it seems there is no definitive answer to be found. Maybe Portugal have not considered visitors driving a PT registered car, OR, hopefully it is legal to drive as long as they are visitors and not residents.
I await answer from car insurance company to confirm its ok for my family members to drive. (car i is insured for any driver)


----------

